# Image from work...



## DepthAfield (Sep 7, 2006)

Was playing around with a relatively new SB-800&#8230;  I apologize for the soft image, it was taken hand held with very poor lighting.  My selection of aperture was very bad.

A virtual pat on the back for the first person to identify this contraption!


----------



## JDS (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks like a flight sim of some sort.  Wouldn't have the first clue which jet it'd be for though.


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 7, 2006)

JDS said:
			
		

> Looks like a flight sim of some sort.  Wouldn't have the first clue which jet it'd be for though.



You are correct Sir  This is a simulator, one of 18 full flight simulators we (union members, IAMAW local 1833) proudly maintain for Northwest. 

This particular device simulates an Airbus A330.


----------



## midget patrol (Sep 10, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> You are correct Sir  This is a simulator, one of 18 full flight simulators we (union members, IAMAW local 1833) proudly maintain for Northwest.
> 
> This particular device simulates an Airbus A330.


that's a big plane, yeah?


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 11, 2006)

midget patrol said:
			
		

> that's a big plane, yeah?



Fairly big...  I believe the Northwest 3 class configuration for this airplane works out to about 300 passengers.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been on about 4 A330 in the last few weeks...fairly large.  On a side note...the Lufthansa A330's economy seats are very close to one another...very uncomfortable.  Air Canada's are much better.


----------



## PNA (Sep 11, 2006)

Being a corporate pilot for several years, I never had the chance to "fly" a simulator of this type. It was only the desktop computer type and it never did get off the ground!


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 12, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> Being a corporate pilot for several years, I never had the chance to "fly" a simulator of this type. It was only the desktop computer type and it never did get off the ground!



What flavor aircraft did you fly as a corporate pilot?


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2006)

Even I would have recognised this at once. But others were here faster than I was to say it is a flight simulator. 
I am married to an always-absent-person who spends his days either at work (so absent from home) or in his study "flying planes" on the desktop flight simulator ... thankfully NEVER getting off the ground with his "planes"! (But he is never "here" all the same!)


----------



## PNA (Sep 12, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> What flavor aircraft did you fly as a corporate pilot?


 
Cessna - 210, 310 and 421. I have just over 1000 total hours. 

Where in the world is "Itchycoo Park".


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 13, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> Cessna - 210, 310 and 421. I have just over 1000 total hours.



Friend of mine had to do a landing in a 310 a few years ago with a failed nose-gear...  Scary stuff, but all went well.



			
				acsonpg said:
			
		

> Where in the world is "Itchycoo Park"



Itchycoo Park is a title of a song released by The Small Faces in 1967...  One of my favorite tunes from that era. 

Give it a listen here:  [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=3jz-yAf87Mc[/ame]


----------



## PNA (Sep 13, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Friend of mine had to do a landing in a 310 a few years ago with a failed nose-gear... Scary stuff, but all went well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, good song......glad it wasn't _rap_!

Of all the planes, my favorite was the 210. It had a STOL kit and I could bring her in between 40 and 45 knots. It was great for many of the grass fields I had to use.


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 14, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> Of all the planes, my favorite was the 210. It had a STOL kit and I could bring her in between 40 and 45 knots. It was great for many of the grass fields I had to use.




Pretty slow for a 6 place airplane!  That 210 must have had flaps the size of barn doors on it!  Was rotation speed equally impressive?

Do you do any recreational flying these days?


----------



## fotogenik (Sep 14, 2006)

hmmmm lot's of grass fields eh?  Smugglers use lots of small planes on grass fields..........hmmmmmmm


----------



## DepthAfield (Sep 14, 2006)

Rashadan said:
			
		

> hmmmm lot's of grass fields eh?  Smugglers use lots of small planes on grass fields..........hmmmmmmm



Interesting that you should mention the short field capable aircraft preferred by smugglers&#8230;  

My parents lived in a sparsely populated desert community north of Tucson, AZ in the mid-80&#8217;s.  They spent many of their early mornings hiking the local area.  On one such hike, they discovered a relatively new briefcase.  Inside the briefcase, they found a portable VHF radio and two battery operated strobes.  Hmm&#8230;  The radio, of course, could be used to communicate with an aircraft and the strobes could be used to mark a temporary landing strip at night.  

My folks gave me the briefcase and it&#8217;s contents&#8230;  I stupidly sold the VHF radio at a flea market many years ago for a fraction of what it was worth at the time...  I still have the Honeywell strobes though.

In hindsight, I suppose the briefcase and its contents should have been given to the local law enforcement agency.


----------



## PNA (Sep 15, 2006)

DepthAfield said:
			
		

> Pretty slow for a 6 place airplane! That 210 must have had flaps the size of barn doors on it! Was rotation speed equally impressive?
> 
> Do you do any recreational flying these days?


 
I really never tried to jump the takeoff. 

I was in Winder, GA today, just out side of Atlanta, and was asking about prices to rent a plane.....a 172 goes for $90 wet. Thought I'd speard the wings again, but not at that price. I haven't flown for about 5 years now so I need a BFR and an updated physical. The license is always mine, but I must be current in recent chages and the physical. Another life......

Sorry,no drugs....I flew for a real estate development co. Southeast part of the country. Many party trips to the Bahamas and the Florida Keys.


----------

